# عدد المسيحيين في العالم



## ellynight3 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

تمت الترجمة عن الإنكليزي. 

1. الكاثوليك 1,300,000,000 
2. الروم الأرثوذكس 250,000,000 

3. الإنجليين 90,000,000 
4. جمعيات الله 60,000,000 
5. الكنيسة الأثيوبية 35,000,000 
6. الكنيسة الإنجيلية في المانيا 30,000,000 
7. كنيسة المسيح 30,000,000 
8. السبتيون 17,000,000 
################### 
################### 
11. الميثوديه 12,000,000 
12. الكنيسة الرسوليه الجديدة 10,000,000 
13. الأقباط الأرثوذكس 10,000,000 
14. الكنيسة الأوغندية 8,000,000 
15. كنيسة السويد 8,000,000 
16. كنيسة الله في المسيح 6,500,000 
17. كنيسة كنشاسا 6,500,000 
18. الكنيسة العالمية لمملكة الله 6,000,000 
19. الكنيسة اللوثرية في أميركا 5,500,000 
20. المجلس المسيحي فى الصين 5,000,000 
21. اغليبايان 4,500,000 
22. الكنيسة الانجيليه اللوثريه في فنلندا 4,400,000 
23. الكنيسة الانجيليه اللوثريه في الدانمارك 4,350,000 
24. كنيسة الله (اميركا) 4,000,000 
25. الكنيسة الانجيليه اللوثريه في النرويج 4,000,000 
26. الكنيسة الانجيليه اللوثريه في جنوب الهند 4,000,000 
27. الكنيسة الأرمنية الأرثوذكسية 4,000,000 
28. التجمع المسيحي في البرازيل 3,500,000 
29. الله محبة 3,000,000 
30. صهيون (جنوب افريقيا) 3,000,000 
31. كنيسة ملك الدورا 3,000,000 
32. الكنيسة المتحدة في كندا 3,000,000 
33. الكنيسة العالمية للإنجيل 3,000,000 
34. المسيحي والتحالف التبشيري 3,000,000 
35. الكنيسة البروتستانتية الهولندية 3,000,000 
36. مجموعات الحجاج في الكنيسة اللوثرية 3,000,000 
37. الكنيسة المشيخية في أميركا 3,000,000 
38. كنيسة باتاك المسيحية البروتستانتية (أندونيسيا) 2,500,000 
39. الكنيسة الإنجيلية في غرب أفريقيا 2,500,000 
40. الكنيسة الوطنية المعمدانية التقدمية 2,500,000 
41. الكنيسة الخميسينية المتحدة العالمية 2,500,000 
42. الكنيسة اللوثرية في تانزانيا 2,500,000 
43. الكنيسة المشيخية الكورية 2,000,000 
44. كنيسة أفريقيا الداخلية 2,000,000 
45. كنيسة البرازيل الخمسية لأجل المسيح 2,000,000 
46. كنائس المسيح 2,000,000 
47. كنيسة يسوع المسيح في مدغشقر 2,000,000 
48. الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية 2,000,000 
49. الكنيسة اليونانية الأرثوذكسية القديمة (مبتدعين حتى لو اتخذوا من الأرثوذكسية اسماً لكنيستهم) 2,000,000 
50. الكنيسة اللوثرية في هنغاريا 2,000,000 

الإحصائيات بشكل عام 

عدد المسيحيين في العالم : 2,500,000,000 تقريباً 

عدد الكاثوليك : 1,300,000,000 

عدد البروتستانت وتوابعهم يزيد عن 700 مليون 
عدد الروم الأرثوذكس : 250 مليون 
عدد الأرثوذكس اللاخلقدونيين : 50 مليون 
وطوائف اخرى يصل عددهم إلى 100- 200 مليون مثل (#####، السبتييون، #####، النساطرة ...) 
======================================= 
All religions 

Christianity: 2.5 billion*** 

**Islam: 1.3 billion 

**Secular/Nonreligious/Agnostic/Atheist: 1.1 billion 

*Hinduism: 900 million 

Chinese traditional religion: 394 million 

Buddhism: 376 million 

primal-indigenous: 300 million 

African Traditional & Diasporic: 100 million 

Sikhism: 23 million 

Juche: 19 million 

Spiritism: 15 million 

Judaism: 14 million 

Baha'i: 7 million 

Jainism: 4.2 million 

Shinto: 4 million 

Cao Dai: 4 million 

Zoroastrianism: 2.6 million 

Tenrikyo: 2 million 

Neo-Paganism: 1 million 

Unitarian-Universalism: 800 thousand 

Rastafarianism: 600 thousand 

Scientology: 500 thousand​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (12 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومه جميله جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومة جميلة جدا 
شكرا جزيلا.........................


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات جديده عليا 
اعتقد الموضوع مش ده مكانه ​


----------



## twety (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا *
* لتعبك*

*ربنا يزيد ويبارك فيهم *


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يزيد ويبارك كمان وكمان

ميررررسى على المعلومه ​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يزيد ويبارك ونصلى للغير مسحيين ان يعرفو الطريق طريق النور والخلاص


----------



## Coptic Mena (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك على الموضوع بس تصحيح عدد الاقباط مش عشرة مليون وسيبك من الاحصائيات التافة اللى عند الحكومة احنا اكثر من 18 مليون زى ما قال المحامى المصرى ممدوح رمزى المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية وليس عشرة مليون فقط احنا كنا 7  مليون فى 1978   بعد 30 سنة زدنا 3 مليون بس وهما زادوا 40 مليون يعنى التفكير ياريت يكون موضوعى شوية بالنسبة للحكومة وبلاش التشويش على عدد الاقباط فى مصر وغير طبعا المتنصرين اللى عددهم 3 او 4 مليون 
*​


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*اوكى يا مينا احنا اكيد اكتر من الى بتقول عليه الحكومة بس هو جايب الاحصائيات الموجودة

شكرا ellynight3
ويا ريت الرابط الى جبت منه المعلومة نكون شاكرين*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2009)

يقفل موضوع  يحتوي على معلومات اكثرها مشوش


----------

